# Help-What to do with pears



## HeartlandCountryStore (Mar 4, 2009)

I have some pears that I forgot about in my basement fridge.  They are not bad, but they are extremely ripe.  I hate to waste them.

Any ideas on what I can do with them as a dessert?


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 4, 2009)

i would make pear custard bars..

Pear Custard Bars Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes

i adapt this recipe out the wazoo; use lots of fresh pears, sub chevre for the cream cheese, use ground almonds in place of the macadamia nuts, add almond extract.....it makes a terrific dessert!


----------



## vyapti (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been eyeing this recipe for cauliflower/pear wasabi soup:


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 4, 2009)

Ripe pears.. 

gently peal and halve.  

In a pan, place 1/2 cup of sugar, 2 cups water and lay the pear halves down in mixture, since they are so ripe, simmer just until the pears are hot, remove the pears and place in the bottom of a bowl. 

add another cup of sugar to the water, bring up to a boil and reduce until the sugar carmelizes(turns golden). You can also dup the original and start with a richer sugar/water mixture.  If you want extra rich.. forget the water, use butter...  What ever cook until it is camelized but not to soft ball stage. 

When that is done add 1 cup strong coffee, 1 cup cream. Bring that up to a boil and boil until it thickens.  When that is cool, pour over the pears...


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 4, 2009)

There was a recipe for wine boiled pears somewhere here. See if yuo can find that one, it was awesome.


----------



## miniman (Mar 4, 2009)

Pear version of Eves Pudding. Peel and chunk your pears. Cook them in a little water until just going soft. Put in an oven proof pudding dish and sprinkle with a little sugar & spice. Cover with a sponge batter and bake until the cake is ready.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Mar 4, 2009)

Poach them in your choice of liquid.  Google "poached pears" and you'll find tons of recipes on the internet.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 4, 2009)

use in place of bananas in a quick bread. add some dried cranberries as well.


----------

